# Financial Planning



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Dan was a single guy living at home with his sickly father and was running the family business. When he found out he was going to inherit a fortune when his father died, he decided he needed to find a wife with whom to share his fortune.

One evening, at an investment meeting, he spotted the most beautiful woman he had ever seen. Her natural beauty took his breath away.

"I may look like just an ordinary guy," he said to her, "but in just a few years, my father will die and I will inherit $200 million."

Impressed, the woman asked for his business card. Three days later, she became his stepmother.

Women are so much better at financial planning than men.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

If it wasn't so believable...it wouldn't be funny....

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If it wasn't so believable...it wouldn't be funny....
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Agreed. :nono2:

!rolling


----------



## scroll (Apr 10, 2010)

very true and brilliant..


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

So... he thought his mom was hot?


----------



## jilardi2 (Mar 6, 2008)

matt1124 said:


> So... he thought his mom was hot?


looks that way


----------

